# Live Looking Dead Stuff Part Trois



## Wildthings (Oct 15, 2018)

Been a while since I posted some dead stuff. Here's a couple going out the door this week.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 16, 2018)

Outstanding! Over the top impressive! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Oct 16, 2018)

Fantastic work. The widgeon bring back some fond memories of hunting our phosphate pits.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 16, 2018)

Outstanding as always Barry! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 16, 2018)

Very, very nice!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Oct 16, 2018)

Those are awesome. Nice work. I hunt divers a lot and threaten to mount a big bull can every year but haven't pulled the trigger on it yet. The widgeon look great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 16, 2018)

Masterfully done Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

